# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم إجهاض الجنين المنغولي

## حكاية روووح

إذا تبين في الشهر الثالث من الحمل أن الجنين مصاب بالمنغولية (Down Syndrome) فهل يجوز إجهاضه؟

نص الجواب

الجواب:

الحمد لله

إذا ثبت وتأكد بتقرير لجنة من الأطباء الثقات أن الجنين مصاب بالمنغولية، وكان ذلك قبل بلوغه 120 يوما، جاز إسقاطه.

ولا يجوز إسقاطه بعد بلوغه 120 يوما.

جاء في قرار المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي في دورته الثانية عشرة المنعقدة بمكة المكرمة في 15 رجب سنة 1410هـ الموافق 10/2/1990م:

"إذا كان الحمل قد بلغ مائة وعشرين يومًا، لا يجوز إسقاطه، ولو كان التشخيص الطبي يفيد أنه مشوه الخلقة، إلا إذا ثبت بتقرير لجنة طبية من الأطباء الثقات المختصين: أن بقاء الحمل فيه خطر مؤكد على حياة الأم، فعندئذ يجوز إسقاطه، سواء أكان مشوهًا أم لا، وذلك دفعًا لأعظم الضررين.

أما قبل مرور مائة وعشرين يومًا على الحمل: إذا ثبت وتأكد بتقرير لجنة طبية من الأطباء المختصين الثقات، وبناء على الفحوص الفنية بالأجهزة والوسائل المختبرية، أن الجنين مشوه تشويهًا خطيرًا، غير قابل للعلاج، وأنه إذا بقي وولد في موعده ستكون حياته سيئة، وآلامًا عليه وعلى أهله، فعندئذ يجوز إسقاطه، بناء على طلب الوالدين.

والمجلس إذ يقرر هذا يوصي الأطباء والوالدين بتقوى الله، والتثبت في هذا الأمر" انتهى من "قرارات المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة" ص277 .

والله أعلم.

المصدر: موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

